# Wood in Clear Creek



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Managed to squeeze in a speed run from Rigo through Golden between classes with todays floods. There's a lot of wood just above waterline on the banks and a few logs perched on rocks. A number of these look like they will probably end up in the river when it gets high, so keep your eyes open.

Specific things to watch for: There is a piece of 4x4 wedged and sticking out from the cliff wall just above the Dam. This one is at an angle that a boat taking the turn too widely could wedge between it and the cliff.

On river right, just above Screaming Quarter proper is a massive tree that appears to have recently fallen. The top and a few branches stick out over the river a few feet. It is easily avoidable and not a big concern right now. The reason I mention it is that it is pretty close to water line and could wash in with more water. If you hit Screaming Quarter and don't see it, PROCEED WITH EXTREME CAUTION: this is a good sized tree with some big limbs and huge root ball. It would be super nasty to encounter this one in the river.

Everything is currently easily visible and avoidable but this could change.

Boat safe. SYOTR.

COUNT


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Our group pulled a log and a tangled firehose (yeah, I know) out of what I think is the first drop after Double Knife, on Saturday. Upper CC is currently good.

COUNT


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

*kermits*

hey count - i got on the kermits run last night, and near the top, i see a knocked over 55 gallon drum in the middle of the creek. 

Is there any government agency to call to have that thing removed and disposed of properly? 

has this thing been there for a while?

S


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I don't remember the drum but that doesn't mean it hasn't been there for a while. I don't know who the proper people to contact about that would be. Anyone? I'll see what I can find.

COUNT


----------



## oopsiflipped (May 9, 2006)

it wasn't there last year.



Steve Kahn said:


> hey count - i got on the kermits run last night, and near the top, i see a knocked over 55 gallon drum in the middle of the creek.
> 
> Is there any government agency to call to have that thing removed and disposed of properly?
> 
> ...


----------

